# diabetic support day! World Record Beating!



## georgina lawrence

Hello fellow diabetics! 

on the 26th of January in Basingstoke (venue tbc) I am holding a diabetic support day with speakers to motivate and inspire us to feel better about being diabetic. On this day we will also be aiming to beat the current world record of 'most diabetics in one room'. This is going to be an amazing day where we can support each other and also raise awareness for diabetes as well! 
Tea and Cakes will also be avalible! 
Entry is FREE just confirm your coming by buying your ticket through: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/type-1-diabetic-support-day-world-record-tickets-83556897931 

further information and updates closer to the time will be posted on the event Facebook page- https://www.facebook.com/events/381995059378520/

I would really appreciate it if you would come along and hopefully learn from each other whilst raising awareness!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope the event goes well. 

Not sure how easy it would be to beat a world record with massive events like the Friends For Life conference in the US.


----------



## georgina lawrence

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the event goes well.
> 
> Not sure how easy it would be to beat a world record with massive events like the Friends For Life conference in the US.


Well it will be very easy as they haven’t put in for the world record. It’s currently a very low number so should be a great POSITIVE day!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

georgina lawrence said:


> Well it will be very easy as they haven’t put in for the world record. It’s currently a very low number so should be a great POSITIVE day!



Sounds great!  Hope it goes well


----------

